

Ask HN: What to read instead of Techcrunch? - Apocryphon

I'm interested in reading other tech blogs other than Techcrunch. I've checked out Epicenter, VentureBeat, ReadWriteWeb and InfoWorld. Which one of those would you say is the best compared to TC? What tech/startup news blogs are worth following?
======
g0atbutt
Hi I'm Paul Hontz and I run The Startup Foundry. I built TSF as a place where
entrepreneurs could learn and grow from each other. Often times I will cover a
hot startup that is still flying under the radar, conduct interviews with
founders via Skype, or share advice.

We have some fantastic content lined up this week and I hope you'll check us
out. We are obviously not a techcrunch clone, but I think that's a good thing
:) Say "hi" in the comments if you decide you want to hang your hat at TSF for
a while. All the best, Paul.

Edit: link <http://thestartupfoundry.com>

~~~
keyle
The site looks really slick and even yourself sound slick. I just couldn't get
passed your nickname. I want to read the site even more now.

~~~
jarin
The nickname is just part of his charm.

------
dasil003
I'm pretty much disillusioned with all professional blogs; and by that I mean
any blog where the writers are trying to build a business from it. I think
Gruber pulls it off reasonably well at Daring Fireball simply because he's not
greedy and he's only trying to support himself. But sites like TechCrunch have
to sustain an amazing volume of content and visitors, and they can't rely on
quality to keep the numbers up. Despite best efforts, they inevitably drift
towards more fluff and sensationalism to drive pageviews.

It's not that the signal to noise ratio is very bad per se, but when I stack
it up against my favorite blogs by individuals who I really respect, it
dilutes the quality of my RSS reader considerably. Frankly, if anything is big
enough news that I really need to know about it, it'll be on HN, and I can
focus my attention on lesser known information that is probably a lot more
valuable in the long run.

------
vyrotek
<http://thestartupfoundry.com/>

------
nathanlrivera
<http://www.techmeme.com/> is all you need.

~~~
naithemilkman
Why downvote? I love techmeme too!

------
jmtame
Doesn't count as a blog per se, but I'm publishing a book with 35+ interviews
of younger startup founders. Think companies like AirBNB, foursquare, Reddit,
Hipmunk, Grooveshark, Github, Weebly, etc. I think I spoke to mainly YC
founders. If you liked Founders at Work, you'll like this one (although the
two aren't affiliated). I'll post it on Hacker News when it's ready, hopefully
sometime next weekend. I haven't talked to anyone about it yet, but mainly
because I've been busy with it (much greater time commitment than I had
anticipated).

------
vaksel
just read HN...if its important it'll get voted up.

This way you can stop wasting time reading and start doing.

~~~
noarchy
I hear you, but there are things that will never appear on HN that might be up
your alley. I'm all for avoiding TechCrunch, but there are decent sites out
there that are not pumping out constant garbage just to get page views.

~~~
vaksel
you'll learn more by trying than you will by trying to pick up bits and pieces
of "what works" from hundreds of different industries.

~~~
Hoff
I'm less interested in _what works_ than in _what doesn't work_ and _why it
didn't work_ details.

While my own are certainly always very educational, I prefer to learn from the
mistakes made by others. This due to the time and cost savings involved.

Just repeating mistakes is, well, boring.

------
petercooper
<http://thenextweb.com/> is pretty good for certain fields.
<http://mashable.com/> also covers similar topics.

~~~
justinchen
I switched off TechCrunch with the thenextweb.com feed as my main tech source
and HN for the rest.

------
benofsky
Surprised no one's mentioned GigaOm (gigaom.com) yet, personally, I think they
do the best job out of all the 'professional' blogs.

------
rrhoover
Although not tech news blogs, I find Chris Dixon (<http://cdixon.org>) and
Mark Suster's (<http://bothsidesofthetable.com/>) blogs very insightful. You
should also check out Suster's weekly video podcast, This Week in Venture
Capital (<http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-venture-capital/>). Even better,
imo, is Jason Calacanis' This Week in Startups
(<http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-startups/>).

------
kanebennett
Check out The Startup Project: <http://www.startupproject.org/>

------
traviso
Hey there! A couple of friends and I have started a blog Called The Startup
Cafe. We're trying to make it a place where entrepreneurs can share their
stories of success and or failure so that we all can learn a few lessons and
hopefully not repeat past mistakes. Were only about 2 weeks old so Id love any
feedback you can give. Thanks!

<http://thestartupcafe.com>

------
waratuman
The Mises Daily (<http://mises.org/daily/>) is awesome. It is a welcome break
to technical articles. It can get quite in depth though. The subject is
interesting given the current economic climate, and this site has so much
great content. Its not a light read, but well worth diving into.

~~~
alnayyir
>The subject is interesting given the current economic climate

You mean the one that's improving apace with expectations?

------
akkartik
You may want to check out <http://readwarp.com/startups>. I worked on readwarp
full-time for a year, gave up on it as a startup, demoted it to project, and
still use it most days for my reading. These days I turn to it after I've gone
through my can't-miss feeds on google reader.

------
aj700
The Register <http://www.theregister.co.uk/>

------
Yana_Convelife
StartupDigest reading list is usually pretty good for startup news.

------
kirpekar
When all fails, go to <http://jimmyr.com>

------
Tichy
Hacker News

